# WTF is OC drawing?!?



## ambrosia333 (Jan 30, 2009)

I hate feeling so stupid but I see it everywhere in submission descriptions and no one says what it is or where to find it.  All I can assume is it's some computer program or something you can do digital work on.  Can anyone pull me out of the dark on this one?


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooh, OC makes for great experiences, heh. It's short for OpenCanvas.. you can find older versions of it for free. It's just a digital drawing program. What makes it rock so much is that you can draw online with other people in a shared canvas space in the older versions.

If you draw digitally, check out OpenCanvas version 1.1. They have much newer versions, but they aren't free, and don't have the online capability.


----------



## ambrosia333 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks SO much!  It's pretty much what I'd thought it was but now I have a term I can search for and get the program.  *hugs* thanks again!  <^.^>


----------



## ambrosia333 (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL well this is terrible. . . found 1.1 and all the others but they're PC only *cry* Why can't macs ever play too?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 31, 2009)

See this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=3012 And yes Open Canvas, and another Japanese program (no networking though) Sai Paint are PC/Win only

However, Painter versions 6 and 7 I hear have networking modes.


----------

